# What is your favorite online site for recipes? Yum!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This is my favorite go-to site for recipes:

The Pioneer Woman Cooks
http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/

Made this (kinda-sorta) today for lunch:
thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/simple-hearty-chicken-rice-soup-itll-keep-ya-honest/

Love her humor--and she has good pics of the process, and recipes using ingredients I tend to have something close to.

Betsy


----------



## German_Translator (Jul 26, 2015)

http://www.budgetbytes.com/

This is one of my favorites from that site - *Chicken (or Turkey) Green Chile Enchiladas*:


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I love Pioneer Woman. She just seems so "normal". Nothing fancy or flashy, just simple yummy food. I'm cooking her chicken fried steak and gravy recipe for dinner this evening.

I also like Barefoot Contessa (Ina Garten), she does tend to go a little more fussy with the recipes, but they are pretty much never fail.

I made the crab cakes and tartar sauce from Dinner at Tiffani's yesterday, those were awesome.

As for websites AllRecipes.com, Food Network website, and then if I'm just looking for ideas I'll Google certain ingredients or browse Pinterest.

*edit* I forgot my favorite one! kingarthurflour.com


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I like http://www.thespicehouse.com/recipes/ for purely sentimental reasons: it's where my mother posted her cheesecake recipe. 

http://www.thespicehouse.com/recipes/hollywood-two-tone-cheesecake-recipe


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I like http://www.thespicehouse.com/recipes/ for purely sentimental reasons: it's where my mother posted her cheesecake recipe.
> 
> http://www.thespicehouse.com/recipes/hollywood-two-tone-cheesecake-recipe


Oh, yum, Nog, that looks so yummy! Bookmarked!



MichelleB675 said:


> *edit* I forgot my favorite one! kingarthurflour.com


I get their emails!

Betsy


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I love Simply Recipes. www.simplyrecipes.com


----------



## kdiem (Feb 29, 2016)

I like kingarthurflour too, and will search the wild, wild Web for a recipe if I need to use specific ingredients. If I'm browsing, I try the following: 

When trying to be healthy: 
www.skinnytaste.com - healthy recipes, reduced calorie, and not too crazy
www.chocolatecoveredkatie.com - OK, it's mostly vegan desserts. However, vegan means my kid can stir and taste without worrying about salmonella, plus most of the stuff we've tried has been good. 

After getting out the fat pants: 
www.sallysbakingaddiction.com - Sometimes she does healthier stuff. Sometimes not. 
www.ohbiteit.com - Yeah. Tasty "what if?" cooking. Doesn't generally approach healthy, but tasty. 

I prefer simple recipes and hands-off ones. Stuff to do.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Because I am very, very strictly gluten-free, I depend on this site a lot: http://www.cup4cup.com/categories-recipes/new-recipes/

Edit: I recently made their BBQ pan pizza that was great.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JRTomlin said:


> Because I am very, very strictly gluten-free, I depend on this site a lot: http://www.cup4cup.com/categories-recipes/new-recipes/
> 
> Edit: I recently made their BBQ pan pizza that was great.


Thanks, JRT--granddaughter was recently put on a gluten free diet, glad for the link!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Wonderful thread, Betsy. I've picked up a few recipes from Facebook but I was hoping to find one good site that will work for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Gertie.  

I find I get most of my recipes off the 'net these days and I wanted some feedback on sites people have found to be dependable.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I love Pioneer Woman - was following her blog long before she got her show on Food Network. Another one I like is southernplate.com - her Taco Soup is a staple for us. http://www.southernplate.com/2008/09/worlds-easiest-supper-taco-soup.html I use her method for cold-brew coffee in the summer for my iced coffee, and in the winter I like to use her instant cappuccino mix recipe (sans the instant coffee) to make homemade coffee creamer.

I also like myrecipes.com - "MyRecipes.com features the largest collection of professionally-tested recipes online from food experts at the magazines and cookbooks you love and trust--including Cooking Light, Southern Living, Sunset, Coastal Living, Real Simple, and more." For me, the main draw is the Southern Living recipes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> I love Pioneer Woman - was following her blog long before she got her show on Food Network.


OMG she has a TV Show? I found her blog when doing a search for a recipe for something--can't remember what--and have been going there first whenever I'm looking for a recipe for something (her mashed potatoes, OMG). I'll have to check out the Food Network schedule now.



> Another one I like is southernplate.com - her Taco Soup is a staple for us. http://www.southernplate.com/2008/09/worlds-easiest-supper-taco-soup.html I use her method for cold-brew coffee in the summer for my iced coffee, and in the winter I like to use her instant cappuccino mix recipe (sans the instant coffee) to make homemade coffee creamer.
> 
> I also like myrecipes.com - "MyRecipes.com features the largest collection of professionally-tested recipes online from food experts at the magazines and cookbooks you love and trust--including Cooking Light, Southern Living, Sunset, Coastal Living, Real Simple, and more." For me, the main draw is the Southern Living recipes.


Thanks for the tips!

Betsy


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, JRT--granddaughter was recently put on a gluten free diet, glad for the link!
> 
> Betsy


I strongly recommend their products, by the way. A GF flour that doesn't seem a bit 'gritty' and coarse ground or have an off taste is hard to find and theirs is the best out there. However Bob's Red Mill makes one called '1 to 1 Baking' that is also a good product. (I don't like the Bob's Red Mill products with bean flour--yuck) Bob's Red Mill also has recipes but I think the ones at Cup 4 Cup are better, but still worth a look. Pamela's Products also makes some good products as well as having some good GF recipes..

Hope that helps. It is a painful (and expensive) transition.

Edit: And regular recipe sites have at least some recipes that don't have gluten in them, but ingredients can sneak in gluten. Who would have thought that most SOY SAUCE has gluten in it? You have to check every **** product, even candy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

GD loves Pinterest for recipes. She's turning in to quite a baker.


----------



## Matti Lena (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm a big fan of the food blog _Oh She Glows_. http://ohsheglows.com/

She's a vegan cook, so you won't find any meat/dairy recipes on the site, but if you're looking to add more fruit/veggie dishes to your cooking line-up, it's a great resource. A lot of her recipes are gluten-free as well. Personally, I'm a huge fan of her smoothies. Nom nom nom.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I love Tasty videos and watch them on Facebook... though without the music which is terrible...

https://www.facebook.com/buzzfeedtasty/?fref=ts


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> I love Tasty videos and watch them on Facebook... though without the music which is terrible...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/buzzfeedtasty/?fref=ts


Thanks for the link. I've gotten a few good recipes from her. Went ahead and signed up for her newsletter.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am all over the place. But I love the recipes on http://www.daringgourmet.com/ as I like to cook different dishes from around the world. I make my baharat powder with the recipe on that site. And the chicken machboos that uses that mix is to die for. Must have loomy's for that. The Masoor dhal is another one I make all the time from that site.

Allrecipes is good for basic stuff. I also love using german sites like http://www.chefkoch.de/ for various german recipes.

I tend to go for more smaller specialized sites for certain things.

Pinterest I found a few low carb things on like low carb pizza dough.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Atunah said:


> I am all over the place. But I love the recipes on http://www.daringgourmet.com/ as I like to cook different dishes from around the world. I make my baharat powder with the recipe on that site. And the chicken machboos that uses that mix is to die for. Must have loomy's for that. The Masoor dhal is another one I make all the time from that site.


I had not heard of this site and now have it bookmarked, thanks Atunah! It seems to have some unique things to try.

I don't use any different sites than those already mentioned. I almost always start at foodnetwork.com, mostly because I am looking for a recipe I have just seen on one their shows. I think I may be the only one here that dislikes watching Ree Drummond (for some reason the way she speaks grates on my nerves), but I do like many of her recipes!

kingarthurflour.com and myrecipes.com are my other go-to sites.

eta: I forgot a site I found recently that I also have bookmarked now. stayathomechef.com Some really good stuff there with dishes from around the world, crockpot recipes, monthly meal planning suggestions, etc.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> I think I may be the only one here that dislikes watching Ree Drummond (for some reason the way she speaks grates on my nerves), but I do like many of her recipes!


I'll let you know--I haven't watched any of her videos yet!

Betsy


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Allrecipes.com has been my main go to for several years now. After going to a Taste of Home cooking show I check them out also. This thread has given me some more suggestions. As if I need more recipes.   I could probably go several years without cooking any totally duplicate meals with the recipes I have in my kitchen.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Michael's been around a long time:

http://www.cookingforengineers.com

A well thought-out site.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a good site or grilling? Teaching GS how to grill. He made hot dogs last night and they were really yum. But, I want him to do more than hamburgers and hot dogs.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.weber.com has recipes and tips on how to grill. I used it a lot when I started grilling.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> http://www.weber.com has recipes and tips on how to grill. I used it a lot when I started grilling.
> 
> Betsy


Perfect! Thank you.


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi Betsy! I like pioneer woman also. But allrecipes has some good ones too.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

If you need a place to store your recipes Copy Me That is a good place to start:

http://www.copymethat.com/sharing/


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

I use allrecipes.com but also use and like recipezaar.com and food.com


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

allrecipes.com


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Cooking Club Of America.  Great recipes and good web site.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I use allrecipes.com, finecooking.com, americastestkitchen.com, pioneerwoman.com, and Pinterest more often than others. I subscribe to americastestkitchen.com and fincooking.com, but those sites are worth the money to me because I love to cook. With americastestkitchen.com, I get to find out how the team researched and refined recipes and techniques, and I find this very interesting.


----------



## Yar (Sep 27, 2016)

I know I'm super late to the party, but hey!

There is this website: http://www.ofrecipes.com/ it has a lot of recipes from the different cuisines, if you like to experiment.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I have 2 new finds that i think are going to become favorites.

Life Love and Sugar http://www.lifeloveandsugar.com/

Her Moist Vanilla Cupcake recipe is so perfect. http://www.lifeloveandsugar.com/2017/01/16/moist-vanilla-cupcakes/

I plan to try several more of her recipes soon.

and Gretchen's Bakery http://www.gretchensbakery.com/

I originally found it when looking for info in Russian icing tips, which I ordered but haven't used yet.

Gretchen's American Buttercream is wonderfully fluffy and not too sweet, and combined with the Moist Vanilla Cupcake I linked to above, it is cupcake heaven. http://www.gretchensbakery.com/buttercream-recipe/ For the shortening part of the recipe she recommeds Hi Ratio shortening, The brand she lists is sold by 59 lb boxes so I bought some CK https://www.amazon.com/High-Ratio-Shortening-3-lb/dp/B00A0OW6MQ/ instead and it was really nice. Not the funky mouth feel I always got from Crisco. I may check with some of my local bakeries and see if they use the Sweetex, and see if they'll sell me a couple pounds of it to compare to the CK.


----------



## JennL12 (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm vegan so I would have to say www.ohsheglows.com and www.peacefuldumpling.com. 

Both have delicious and various recipes that are a must try


----------

